# Anfim On demand Grinder...



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Anfim on Demand grinder - http://www.anfim.co.uk/html/why_on_demand_.html

Anfim have have been around for quite a while and well known for thier quality of grind. Now the guys at anfim have produced a range of on-demand grinders.

I have one of these in the training room and I have to say that I'm very impressed. The quality of the grind is far better than the mazzer creating amazing extraction results. It's fast too, not quite as fast as the official spec for a fine grind (a throw of 16g takes 9secs) but still, compared with setting up a doser-grinder with 2 fresh shots is still fast! The grinding adjustment isn't micrometrical, but the notch's are small enough for it not to be a problem.

The styling is much beter in the flesh than in the photographs, it would seem that it's not very photogenic!

With an RRP of just £580.00, (nearly £500 cheaper than the flagship Mahlkonig) this really is a grinder to give some serious thought to.

Regards

Lee


----------



## Urbanespresso (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Lee,

It was good reading about your review of the Anfim on demand grinders, as I've seen them around for a while and I ventured onto their stand at an exhibition in Trieste last week but have no direct experience of them.

As a roaster I've been a die hard fan of the Mahlkonig K30 in recent years since they came on the UK scene, and have been using them along with the Mazzer Majors for as long as I can remember but I will give the Anfim a go and let you know how I get on.

Keep up the good work.

Dom.


----------



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

Where do you work Lee?


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

I have to say that while I am still a big Anfim fan - I don't really like the grind on demand.

The timing function on it has too wide an adjustment, it clumps horribly and it is oddly slow.

Maybe the doser ones just feel faster as you don't have to stand over them the whole time they are grinding, and I prefer the digital timers we are putting into them over the weird blinky one they come with.

I still love my Titanium Super Caimano though!


----------



## AlexV (Aug 10, 2008)

I totally agree James. I also wish that Anfim would make them stepless, Im for ever changing between two steps. Grind on demand is a great idea, but I am yet to use a grinder that didn't clump.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You're both spot on with the clumping! The main downside I found is that when changing the grind you have to adjust the timer to make sure that you're gettin the correct dosage.

It FEELS slow when you're standing watching the thing, and indeed when compared to how quickly you would dose from a running grinder is slower. but compared with setting up a 14-16g dose (not free dosing) it is quicker.

Swings and roundabouts really!

Lee


----------



## sharpjd (Nov 21, 2008)

Have to say the combination of the stepped grind changes and large timer increments made this Anfim pretty much unuseable for me. Add to that the clumping and this is a grinder I would personally suggest avoiding.

Regular Anfims however...if Anfim would just sort a few small problems I would love them even more than I already do.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The Timer increments are in .25 of a second - Thats pretty small!

Lee


----------

